# Front speaker problems



## cajun_duck (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Sony receiver 6.1 system. In the rear I am running Sony satelites. For the front I am running 2-way Pioneer bookshelves and a Pioneer center. When I heard them at the store they sounded amazing. But for the last year I have been having trouble tuning my bookshelves. I can hear every-other speaker clearly but these. I can barely here. When I do my test tone I can tell that they are not nearly as loud as the rest. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ti. (Jan 30, 2008)

May sound silly, but check polarity?


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

What you likely have is a difference in efficiency between the fronts and surrounds, and probably a very audible difference in tonal quality between them as well. Turn the backs down if you want to keep them, or else get a matched set all around.


----------

